# Zurück vom Ebrodelta



## Marlin1 (26. Juni 2006)

Hallo Allerseits,
wie war der Urlaub ? Trotz sehr windiger Umstände ausgesprochen gut !
Eigentlich war es mir in den 3 Wochen nur 5 Tage möglich bei guten Verhältnissen aufs Meer zu fahren.
Von diesen 5 Tagen habe ich 4 ausgenutzt und noch 3 erzwungene Ausfahreten bei Wahnsinns Wellengang
unternommen.
Zuerst die gute Nachricht, Fische waren da, auch in ansprechender Größe !:q 
Pfingst - Samstag kam ich bei Sturm in Riomar an, trotzdem war das Delta voller großer (10 - 14 Meter) Yachten.
Sonntags war das Wetter besser, aber 88 große Boote vor dem Delta, da blieb ich lieber zuhause !
Montags, die Competition war beendet, erfuhr ich dann, das das die Spanischen Light Tackle Meisterschaften mit
über 90 Teilnehmenden Booten waren. Auch hatten Sie einen neuen IGFA Weltrkord für Leerfish / Garrick aufgestellt,
25 KG auf 20 lbs. Leine. Natürlich mußte ich dem Julio, der mir das stolzerfüllt mitteilte, doch erwiedern, das das 
keine Leistung ist. :q Nach eineigem hin und her, habe ich dann auch das 20 lbs. Tackle ausgepackt.
Kurz und gut, am Montag fing ich dann zum Aufwärmen einen kleineren Palometta um die 10 KG den ich problemlos
releasen konnte.
Am Dienstag durften dann alle den neuen 20 Lbs. IGFA Leinenklassenweltrkord mit einem Gewicht von immerhin 28 KG
bewundern. (Ihr natürlich auch).:q 
Danach legte ich bei bestem Angelwetter einen Ruhetag ein und kümmerte mich um meine bessere Hälfte.
Aber Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall, Donnerstag war das Meer schon furchtbar rau, natürlich fuhr ich trotzdem raus,
und konnte auch noch einen Amberjack mit 15 - 20 KG fangen, den ich wieder releaste.
Danach war 6 Tage nicht ans Rausfahren zu denken, ausser man hegte Selbstmordabsichten. Als der Sturm etwas nachließ
war ich natürlich als einziges Boot mit meiner Nussschale wieder draussen, aber meine 5 Meeräschen hielten nur 2 Stunden vor.
Die Bluefischseuche war über das Ebrodelta hereingebrochen ! Egal wohin ich fuhr, Flaches Wasser, Tiefes Wasser, Neben oder weit draussen,
die Bluefische waren schon da, um mir sofort die Köder zu zerstückeln ! Dasselbe Schauspiel am nächsten Tag, nur reichten da 7 Äschen nur 90 Minuten.#q 
Freitags blieb ich dann auf dem Fluß, wo ich die beiden Wolfsbarsche fangen konnte. Samstag waren dann die Katalonische Spinnfischer Meisterschaften 
mit erneut 100 Booten auf dem Wasser. Meine Hoffnungen, das diese nun die Bluefische fangen würden, erfüllten sich jedoch nicht, es wurden sage und 
schreibe 2 Wolfsbarsch, 2 Bluefisch und ein kleiner Palometta neben reichlich Makrelen und keiner Bonitos reingebtracht. Es zeigte sich wieder ganz deutlich, 
das die vielen Boote und Motorengräusche die Fischerei zerstören. Danach bließ es dann mal wieder 2 Tage heftig, und Dienstags fing ich auf Mono Vorfach 2 von 9 Bluefischen !
Danach entschied ich mich dann, zum einen um die Meeräschen zu schonen zum zweiten weil bei Starkwind das Bootsfahren und Führen plus Angeln in meinem
Alter doch sehr schwierig wird, auf dem Fluß zu bleiben. Es war Dagmars Geburtstag, sie war mit auf dem Bootchen und ich hatte einen schönen Palometta am Band,
der leider nicht lange genug hängen blieb.
Durch dieses Erlebniss animiert, fuhr ich dann auch Donnerstag, meinen letzten Angeltag auch nur auf dem Fluss spatzieren und bekam tatsächlich noch einen Tollen Fisch
ans Band, ein Palometta ahnlich dem Weltrkord, auch so um die 25 KG kam ans Boot, der Haken hing ideal vorne im Maulwinkel, was tun ?
Als Gutmensch entschied ich mich fürs Releasen und fuhr mit einem guten Gefühl zurück !
Am Freitag fuhr ich dann gemütlich richtung Alemania, und leider hat mich nun die Arbeit wieder ! 


Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## larsgerkens (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zurück vom Ebrodelta*

super bericht und klasse fotos  !!! vielen dank und petri

gruß
lars


----------



## Sailfisch (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zurück vom Ebrodelta*

Hallo Reinhold!

Besten Dank für Deinen Bericht nebst Bildern. #6 #6 #6 
Bild 2 und 4 hatte ich in meinem Erinnerungsvermögen (oder so ähnlich) |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat und siehe da, ich habs gefunden. Bluewaterfishing von Rein und Kreupl, S. 48 - 51. 
Du bist ja ein richtige Ebrodeltaexperte! :q :q :q


----------



## FalkenFisch (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zurück vom Ebrodelta*

Welcome back, danke für den Bericht und die Bilder und PETRI zu den wirklich schönen Fischen#6 .

Nahezu 100 Boote auf dem Wasser ist ja nahezu unvorstellbar! Da ist die Verwicklungsgefahr mit dem "Nachbarn" ja bald größer, als auf jedem guten Ostseekutter. Die Geräuschkulisse unter Wasser muß beträchtlich gewesen sein.#d 

Aber insgesamt war´s doch ein toller Urlaub. Viel Erfolg beim "Wiedereinarbeiten",


----------



## freibadwirt (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zurück vom Ebrodelta*

Hallo
super Bericht mit klasse Bildern. War auch schon 2 mal am Ebrodelta tolle Landschaft und einer abwechslungsreicher Fischerei#6 #6 #6 .
Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h


----------



## Carphunter 76 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zurück vom Ebrodelta*

Klasse !!!

Der nächste Urlaub kommt bestimmt !

;-)

Tilman


----------



## ullsok (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zurück vom Ebrodelta*

Hallo Reinhold,

schöner Bericht und tolle Fänge#6 

Ich bin Anfang August auch dort und könnte noch paar Tips gebrauchen (PN folgt)|wavey:


----------



## sharkhooker (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zurück vom Ebrodelta*

Moin
Tolle Eindrücke, vielen Dank!

Petri, auch in den heimischen Gewässern!


----------



## Marlin1 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zurück vom Ebrodelta*

Hello all,

vielen dank für die Glückwünsche.

Hallo Kai,

ja, Palometta sehen halt immer gleich aus. |supergri |supergri 

Aber hat auf 20 lbs. wirklich Spass gemacht, sehr zu empfehlen ! :m 

Gruß
Reinhold


----------

